# 80 aint so skeeeeeeeeery.



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

well last eve, i was shooting and checking marks at 70. actually 71. (in back yard)

since i might actually make it to a field shoot on the 21st, figured id better check my 80.

1st arrow. nothing. shot a second one nothing. my mark on my 80 was way off. about 4 hash marks on the tape i printed...........so i checked about 76 and it was on. now ill have to rerun my tape with the new marks just so i wont lay up at night fretting about it.............j/k.

overall, 80's just another number. only had a 65cm hunter face in that size...........so thats what i used.

pay close attention to setting the hand.........or i guess "loading" during the draw and things are okay.

im a shorty DL...............that arrow takes a while to get there. is it a bad thing if you still have time to maintain form.........follow through..........and still have time to see the arrow impact?

camoham


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*exactly..*

geeesshhhh...

your supposed to try the 80, not tell everyone _how_ to shoot the 80 ...

now _my_ percentages have gone waaayyyy down !! 

:set1_rolf2:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

camoham said:


> im a shorty DL...............that arrow takes a while to get there. is it a bad thing if you still have time to maintain form.........follow through..........and still have time to see the arrow impact?
> 
> camoham


Nope, that's the beauty of shootin the long distance stuff. Maybe the foamheads are intimidated by the long stuff. Definitely no built in excuses.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

too many people worry too much about the 80, it is only 1 point out of 560 points. I would focus more on the 30, and 50. these are the hardest shots in terms of distance to spot size are concerned. I'd rather loose 1 point at 80 than loose 8 points at 30 and 50.

I don't think so much about the 80 anymore, and for some reason since I quit paying so much attention to it I hit the 5 more often than not.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey Dave,
Remember this thread? 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=712563

and this one

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=713308

Are you still making targets with a Sharpie? My bet is that you're using your Sharpie to sign over crispies.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> too many people worry too much about the 80, it is only 1 point out of 560 points. .


Note to self....don't let Bubble Guts score/call arrows....

Last time I checked on a full round...560. The 80 is worth 10 points total.....there are two shots at 80....5 points per arrow :doh:


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

the only bright side to the first 2 misses...............was that they were both behind the target and buried nicely right next to each other in the neatly mowed grass.

gotta find a positive in something. 

camoham


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

camoham said:


> the only bright side to the first 2 misses...............was that they were both behind the target and buried nicely right next to each other in the neatly mowed grass.
> 
> gotta find a positive in something.
> 
> camoham


The fact that you actually "found" the arrows is "positive". I'm still looking an arrow I lost the first time I ever shot from 80 yds. The positive side of that is 2 fold: 1) It was only a 20" bag target and 2) I know I always have an arrow on that hedge row (but hope I never have to actually find it)


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Note to self....don't let Bubble Guts score/call arrows....
> 
> Last time I checked on a full round...560. The 80 is worth 10 points total.....there are two shots at 80....5 points per arrow :doh:


the difference between a 5 and a 4 is 1 point nim nut. and I'm talking a typical round 14 field 14 hunter so yeah worst case senario I might give up 1 point at 80 yards.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hey Dave,
> Remember this thread?
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=712563
> ...




Yeah, but I have learned alot since then. I now buy my targets from LAS, so the sharpie gets a break.
So far the only crispies I've signed over were to hinky, and his damn hooter shoots. First time he got me by 3, last night he only got me by 2.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> the difference between a 5 and a 4 is 1 point nim nut. and I'm talking a typical round 14 field 14 hunter so yeah worst case senario I might give up 1 point at 80 yards.


Yes it is....but most that are affraid of the 80 aint shooting a 4...they are going to shoot a 3 or 0 more times then not. 

And it's still shot twice....so that's still more then one point

A typical round isn't split....lots of places do split it so that you can practice both....but if someone can't hit at 80...more then likely they aren't gonna hit at 70....so there are 3+ more points....:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yes it is....but most that are affraid of the 80 aint shooting a 4...they are going to shoot a 3 or 0 more times then not.
> 
> And it's still shot twice....so that's still more then one point
> 
> A typical round isn't split....lots of places do split it so that you can practice both....but if someone can't hit at 80...more then likely they aren't gonna hit at 70....so there are 3+ more points....:wink:



Ok didn't think of it like that. I'm not worried about shooting a 3 at 80 if I drop anything at 80 it's gonna be 1 point. But I have had better luck at 80 this year than I have at 70. I'm hitting the 80 about 95% of the time. I've lost more points on the 30 yard target than any other target this year. For some reason that 30 is eating me up. I know it's 99% between my ears, but I'm more afraid of that shot than the 80 for sure.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Started at 80yds last night to get warmed up.....then moved back to 90 meters to get ready for a shoot this weekend...now that is a fun distance to shoot! You can actually shoot an arrow, put the bow down and take a bite of a sandwich before it hits!!!!!!

Good times....

SB


----------



## Mr. X-Ring (Feb 13, 2009)

I never knew you put your sandwich down. I thought you just held it in your teeth while you executed the drive by punch!


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Mr. X-Ring said:


> I never knew you put your sandwich down. I thought you just held it in your teeth while you executed the drive by punch!



Diane showed me how to fix my drive by punch on Tuesday....shooting much better now, so I can have more sandwich!!!!!


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

80....pfft! 

I've just been dying to post this pic up somewhere. I've shot many a 19's and 18's and a few lower than that over the past couple of years and even 20'd it once in a practice round. But, I had yet to 20 it in a tourney since getting back into shooting until this past weekend. Guess which arrow that is out of the X... I'll give you a hint... it ain't the three longest shots :wink: I actually got a little nervous on that last shot. When it hit in there and I knew I had nailed down the 20 I felt like a little kid. I couldn't wait to get everybody's arrows out of there and snap a pic.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

RchurE said:


> 80....pfft!
> 
> I've just been dying to post this pic up somewhere. I've shot many a 19's and 18's and a few lower than that over the past couple of years and even 20'd it once in a practice round. But, I had yet to 20 it in a tourney since getting back into shooting until this past weekend. Guess which arrow that is out of the X... I'll give you a hint... it ain't the three longest shots :wink: I actually got a little nervous on that last shot. When it hit in there and I knew I had nailed down the 20 I felt like a little kid. I couldn't wait to get everybody's arrows out of there and snap a pic.



Saweeeet!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Ok didn't think of it like that. I'm not worried about shooting a 3 at 80 if I drop anything at 80 it's gonna be 1 point. But I have had better luck at 80 this year than I have at 70. I'm hitting the 80 about 95% of the time. I've lost more points on the 30 yard target than any other target this year. For some reason that 30 is eating me up. I know it's 99% between my ears, but I'm more afraid of that shot than the 80 for sure.


The 30 eats everyone for lunch :doh:


----------



## Mr. X-Ring (Feb 13, 2009)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Diane showed me how to fix my drive by punch on Tuesday....shooting much better now, so I can have more sandwich!!!!!


LMAO :mg:


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> The 30 eats everyone for lunch :doh:


Yeah, that's one that I haven't 20'd in a tourney this year. I can't find the spot 4 times in a row on that one for nothin'. It's next on my list though. I got it twice the other day on a practice 28. Then turned around and missed on the 25.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

RchurE said:


> Yeah, that's one that I haven't 20'd in a tourney this year. I can't find the spot 4 times in a row on that one for nothin'. It's next on my list though. I got it twice the other day on a practice 28. Then turned around and missed on the 25.


The 30 is a killer....that is the smallest face at the longest distance.

But if you think what you did is a kick in the shorts....a few weeks ago. I 19 the 80...20 the 65 or 60 (don't remember the which one) then 20 the 50...then 17 the stupid 25 :doh:


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> The 30 is a killer....that is the smallest face at the longest distance.
> 
> But if you think what you did is a kick in the shorts....a few weeks ago. I 19 the 80...20 the 65 or 60 (don't remember the which one) then 20 the 50...then 17 the stupid 25 :doh:


Yeah, I'm not a big fan of the 25 either. I just don't like that dot size period. I've dropped a point on the 20 this year and even dropped one on the 15 last year. I won't even talk about the 32F. I've come to realize that I'm going to lose points on those sometimes and that's just that. The 50 gets 1 to 2 as well.


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

RchurE said:


> 80....pfft!
> 
> I've just been dying to post this pic up somewhere. I've shot many a 19's and 18's and a few lower than that over the past couple of years and even 20'd it once in a practice round. But, I had yet to 20 it in a tourney since getting back into shooting until this past weekend. Guess which arrow that is out of the X... I'll give you a hint... it ain't the three longest shots :wink: I actually got a little nervous on that last shot. When it hit in there and I knew I had nailed down the 20 I felt like a little kid. I couldn't wait to get everybody's arrows out of there and snap a pic.


woo hoo.

thanx for sharin' pic.

got my sight tape fixed! just have to restick it........and check it this weekend.

debating taping (to cover/protect tape) then stick it VS. Laminating the bugger.

i need to order some 35cm's from LAS.

camoham


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> The 30 is a killer....that is the smallest face at the longest distance.
> 
> :doh:


 The 32 fan as well. I spend more practice time on those 2 fans than any other targets. That series of fan targets (28,32) on the Black Face Hunter targets I believe to be the most challenging. Fixed pins are always a hoot on the Hunter Targets. Even the 36 fan on the larger dot is a challenge. If I can keep my 40 at six-0-clock just off the dot I can 4 x that baby, but for some reason that is a tuff hold for me. 
I love it anyway!


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

The fans get me as well. Is there any left/right adjustment requred when moving from position to position. I seem to shoot to the right from the left most target and to the left at the right most target.

Brown Hornet, will you be at PW this weekend? My new bow arrived yesterday. I start shooting left handed as of now. This weekend should be interesting


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

NoVaArcher said:


> The fans get me as well. Is there any left/right adjustment requred when moving from position to position. I seem to shoot to the right from the left most target and to the left at the right most target.
> 
> Brown Hornet, will you be at PW this weekend? My new bow arrived yesterday. I start shooting left handed as of now. This weekend should be interesting


You shouldn't need to adjust anything.....if you are shooting out one side or the other. Check your bubble....or the angle of the target :wink: 

I will be there...fletching up the new Nano's right now


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

Well then I will see you tomorrow  I will be at NORVA this afternoon trying to get sighted in and do some basic tuning. Not sure I will do much right away, I have only shot half a dozen arrows left handed thus far and it still feels weird. Problably best to wait til it becomes more natural before I start tinkering too much.

It is nice to get my nose on the string, a solid anchor and a consistant draw length again.


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

After 2 yrs of returning to shooting I finally 20'ed the 80 WU...gota tell you I dont think I've ever 20'd the 80 WU even 30 yrs ago when I was shooting good and we were using the old field face where 5 pts was the whole white plus the aiming dot...It really felt good when I had 2 x's thru the 70 then got a little nervous on the 60 and missed the x to the right then I was really nervous on the 50 and my bubble got to me...Id like to thank IA-PRO for the 6x truspot he sent me...it works great...set up my backup apex7 yesterday sighted in using AA palm and my first shot ever with this setup at 80 went into the x...likewise for the first shot with this setup at 70...Id also like to thank Dave Barnsdale for a little tip he gave me last year about using the speed in AA palm to finetune your marks...Now if I can just get thru nationals this year without missetting my sight.....


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

GOOD shooting 
I try to think of the 50 as a gimmie on that, as its the largest dot you will get to shoot at at 50 yards 
Sure feels good to 20 the 80wu, been a little while for me. I did 19 it twice the other day but couldn't get the 70 in on rnd and the 80 in on the other rnd 
Maybe next time


----------



## aleway (Dec 27, 2008)

I wish I knew what you guys were talking about. I've only shot one indoor tounrament ever, although I shot the 3 and 5 spot targets every day here at the house. Is there any site to see what distances you shoot what targets?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

aleway said:


> I wish I knew what you guys were talking about. I've only shot one indoor tounrament ever, although I shot the 3 and 5 spot targets every day here at the house. Is there any site to see what distances you shoot what targets?


Man you gotta get out more often  Where are you from? Might well be a Field course in your area (we keep them a secret  )

As far as the distances, there should be a "sticky" thread at the top of the page that explains what Field archery is. But before you look through it take some time and view the picture threads that are also stuck. If they don't get your heart pumping then there's no hope for you.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> too many people worry too much about the 80, it is only 1 point out of 560 points. I would focus more on the 30, and 50. these are the hardest shots in terms of distance to spot size are concerned. I'd rather loose 1 point at 80 than loose 8 points at 30 and 50.
> 
> I don't think so much about the 80 anymore, and for some reason since I quit paying so much attention to it I hit the 5 more often than not.


How many points?Last I checked it was 5 LOL


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

blueglide1 said:


> How many points?Last I checked it was 5 LOL




Or in my case, more likely a 3. :mg:


----------

